# Cockapoos cuddles



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just brushing Betty and after i had finished she stayed on my knee for a cuddle and i had to take a picture as how cute and cuddly does she look!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah what a lovely photo - Betty is so cute  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh she is such a sweety and looks very cuddly!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sooo cute, and sooo dinky! Love her xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I forget how small she is until i see other cockapoos!! I met one who weighed 15kg the other week, that's like 3 of Betty!!!

She's always been affectionate but only recently has she got really cuddly!! I love it!!!

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That is cute, cockapoos are the best cuddle dogs!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, she still looks like a puppy in this pic Jules..Lovely.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Betty looks so cuddly I wouldnt be able to stop snuggling into her.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ah, she still looks like a puppy in this pic Jules..Lovely.


Since she had a more severe haircut she looks more puppy like. I don't know why!!!!

x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I should also apologise for the fact I have no make up on and have also covered my face in face oil and i'm wearing what i went to bed in!!

But i know you lot, you'll be more interested in looking at the cockapoo to notice my lack of make up!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is so sweet Jules .. really shows how small she is ... 

Now have a peep at a Honey and hubby hug ha ha ha .. she does look big here ...
Daddy's girl


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, the lovely honey... All shapes and sizes.... that's why we love 'em.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ah, the lovely honey... All shapes and sizes.... that's why we love 'em.


Ah ta Colin ... and my hubby didn't want a dog .. ummm ... a cockapoo is hard to resist hey ... he has been cockapoo'ed for sure ..   

Honey melts his heart


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ah ta Colin ... and my hubby didn't want a dog .. ummm ... a cockapoo is hard to resist hey ... he has been cockapoo'ed for sure ..
> 
> Honey melts his heart


I can see why


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You men are as cockapoo crazy as us girlies ...   which is just fab


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sometimes i wish Betty was bigger so there was more of her to cuddle!!!

Honey is lovely!!

My dad is the biggest soft touch when it comes to Betty!!!

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Colin is the only man I know that will admit to his love of all things cockapoo! My OH still says he doesn't like the dog but his actions speak the total opposite......sly cuddles,lots of walks, if I go out and stay out I*KNOW* Weller sleeps on the bed!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not quite sure what this says about me


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry Colin, my boyfriend Dan is happy for the world to know how much he loves Vincent! This morning he told Vincent he was his best friend  So cute, although he's 24 not 6!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Don't worry Colin, my boyfriend Dan is happy for the world to know how much he loves Vincent! This morning he told Vincent he was his best friend  So cute, although he's 24 not 6!


Glad I am not alone.... was starting to worry

Better still get him to join the forum... it can get lonely out here for us boys!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Glad I am not alone.... was starting to worry


You aren't alone Colin. I have the most cantankerous, grouchy old neighbour who whenever he sees Betty is all over her!!! Yet he barely has a nice word for the rest of us!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jules!! she looks so small and lovely!! awww little betty!! how much does she weigh? I can't remember


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Jules!! she looks so small and lovely!! awww little betty!! how much does she weigh? I can't remember


She's only 5.2kg so very tiny!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Glad I am not alone.... was starting to worry
> 
> Better still get him to join the forum... it can get lonely out here for us boys!!!


Colin .. you are no way on your own 

My hubby is soft with our poos and my dad has Oakley another spoilt poo ... so all the men in my family have a cockapoo .. and my son thinks Picnic is his .. well she is mine  lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Not quite sure what this says about me


It means Colin that of all the men in my cockapoo world (thats you and Perry lol) you love your dog and are proud of it, Perry tries to be too cool for all this doggy talk and fails miserably


----------

